

Show HN: Anechoic Dashboard, an iGoogle Replacement - ecopoesis
https://www.anechoicnews.com

======
jsmeaton
Thanks for this! I've been playing around with a few of the other offerings
out there and they're all bloatware rubbish. Netvibes was the one I landed on,
and I hate it with every fibre of my being.

This seems to be nice and simple. I really only want to see my gmail, HN,
reddit, and maybe some basic news RSS.

If I was going to build something for myself, it'd be an igoogle replacement.
I still might, but I'm hoping now I don't have to.

